# I love underdogs!



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

I just can't help being for the underdog in college football.  Heck, I was raised in Norman, OK.  My dad and four of his siblings went to OU.  My wife has her bachelors and masters from OU.  

I was so disappointed when Army lost to OU in overtime last night.  But the cadets sure gave OU all they wanted.  Loved it!  

Now, honestly, I don't like the new OU coach, Stinkin Lincoln.  He tries to say he didn't know that Baker Mayfield grabbed his crotch and mouthed the 'f' bomb to the Kansas fans last year.  That's pure bull!  He knew.  The guys in the press box told him.  He should have pulled Baker from the game and sent him to the locker room.  It wasn't like he was even needed for that game.  And, what a punishment?  He held Baker out for one darn series of the following game.


----------

